# 3 barges Numbers



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi guys, I know there are multiple sites listing these numbers, but they all seem to be slightly different. Seeing as I haven't been out there yet, I was wondering if anyone would be willing to post or pm me the numbers they use that will get me close if not right on the structure! Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

Here are the numbers I plugged in Google earth. It comes up as 2.25 miles off shore directly out from the parking lot before you go out on the fort pickens property. Sound right?

Latitude: 30°17'32.00"N

Longitude: 87°10'34.09"W


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

The area is pretty big so thats why your getting different numbers. Go out on a Saturday morning and just head in the general direction the numbers give you. You'll know when you get there because it will be crowded with boats. If you have a fish finder you can't miss it.


----------



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

A screen shot of places i have mapped out. Everything look correct or close?


----------



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

jasonh1903 said:


> The area is pretty big so thats why your getting different numbers. Go out on a Saturday morning and just head in the general direction the numbers give you. You'll know when you get there because it will be crowded with boats. If you have a fish finder you can't miss it.


ok, gotcha thank you. And yes I have a pretty good bottom mapper and a handheld gps so I should be fine, I'm just trying to nail it down as best I can beforehand for god measure! Thank you again!

Btw, Im planning to go out thursday morning If anyone is interested. Do you all usually launch from that parking lot before the pickens area?


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey wareagle if you want to go out there give me a holler. I've got a livewell and ff so if we can catch bait I can keep it alive.


----------



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

I was planning on thursday. The surf looks pretty good, with a NE wind @ 5-10. So it should be nice. I had to make a run up to auburn the other day to handle some college business but I am headed back down wednesday. 

I was also planning on tossing the cast net off our dock wed. night to stock up on pinfish. Hopefully the bigger ones will be out.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

30°17.424 87°13.238 South end of barges for sure.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

its not just the barges any more, they dumped a bunch of the i-10 stuff on it, i dove it last week, the structure is hugeeee now.


----------



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

So is this going to turn into a group trip on Thursday???


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

I would love to join you guys if you didn't mind. I haven't tried offshore yet since I don't have a radio or sonar, but going with a group would be great. I have an Outback and livewell - I could help carry gear or bait.
Eric


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm down for Thursday. What parking lot I best? I want to get an early start since I have work later on. I also have a PA with no wheels so being able to drag over sand is a plus. Thanks


----------



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

I've got one more week off to fish so I'm in.

I don't have my GPS installed yet... so I think Wareagle is the only installed GPS at the moment.

Anyone want to set a time/place and make it official?


----------



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm unavailable this week! sorry! Something came up and I'm having to stay in auburn through the weekend! But next week I'm down Tue. Through the weekend. Sorry guys.


----------



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

I think we might need some more experienced fellas to sign up to make this happen. 

I took my first trip with the new yak today so tomorrow would only be round #2. 

I've got the GPS running if we get more takers.

Barrett


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

I have to be at work by noon anyway. Next week sounds good to me.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

wareagle900 said:


> ok, gotcha thank you. And yes I have a pretty good bottom mapper and a handheld gps so I should be fine, I'm just trying to nail it down as best I can beforehand for god measure! Thank you again!
> 
> Btw, Im planning to go out thursday morning If anyone is interested. Do you all usually launch from that parking lot before the pickens area?


launch from 2end parking lot on left once inside the gate. Head south east and you'll be on it in 2 miles. If you launch from outside the gate your looking at a 5 mile paddle.


----------



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

jasonh1903 said:


> launch from 2end parking lot on left once inside the gate. Head south east and you'll be on it in 2 miles. If you launch from outside the gate your looking at a 5 mile paddle.


So if that is the case, Is the spot marked on the google earth snapshot incorrect?

And this may be a complete noob question, but do you guys mostly fish a carolina and just drop and let it sit or do you reel up and down to work the water column?


----------

